# Corn on the Cob



## CarolPa (Jul 4, 2014)

If I cook too much corn on the cob, can I cut the corn off and freeze it for future use?


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Jul 4, 2014)

yes, or you can leave the kernels on the cob and freeze it for further use.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 4, 2014)

Absolutely, Carol.  That's the corn I like to use for succotash.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jul 4, 2014)

I usually cut it off the cob and saute it in butter for breakfast the next morning or make some fresh corn chowder with butter and milk for lunch. 

It will freeze just fine.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jul 4, 2014)

I've frozen it both on and off the cob.  No problem.


----------



## Cheryl J (Jul 4, 2014)

CarolPa said:


> If I cook too much corn on the cob, can I cut the corn off and freeze it for future use?


 
Yep, you sure can. I do it all the time when fresh corn is abundant.


----------



## pacanis (Jul 4, 2014)

CarolPa said:


> If I cook too much corn on the cob, can I cut the corn off and freeze it for future use?


 
Let me just say, yes.


----------



## Kayelle (Jul 4, 2014)

How do you cook it?

I boil it in highly salted water (think pasta) and add some milk to the water, only because my mother said so. She also said to "partly" cover it and cook until it smelled like corn. Then it was done. All these years later, it's always worked for me because she said so. Mama was right.

Then you can cut it off the cob for leftovers and do whatever.


----------



## Addie (Jul 5, 2014)

Anytime I wonder if I can freeze a certain food, I rack my silly brain and ask myself if I could find the same food in the freezer at my store. And over the years I have found that there are very few foods that can't be frozen. Fresh greens like lettuce are not good when frozen. But corn, on or off the cob can be. So go cook that corn and enjoy the leftovers another day.


----------



## CWS4322 (Jul 5, 2014)

The dutch gentleman from whom we rented a house eons ago grew sweet corn (and this spoiled me--the corn field was outside the bedroom window...I'd start the pot on the stove, go out, grab six ears of corn, shuck them on the way into the house, add cream or milk to the water, and about 2T of sugar--best corn). The cream and sugar were his recommendations. He also raised dairy cows. Now I've heard chefs say never to boil corn, to steam it. I still make corn the way Willie taught me. And I cook a lot of corn--we usually harvest 1800-2000 ears of corn. I freeze a lot of it--blanch it, shock it, take it off the cobs, freeze it.

Most people who grow sweet corn for market plant a number of varieties that are ready at about 2 week intervals. We plant a "silver" corn (Silver Queen) that is ready closer to the end of August. This is our favorite for freezing--the kernels aren't as big as the bi-coloured or the yellow that is ready early in the season. The starch/sugar content is a little lower for the Silver Queen than the other varieties we plant. It is excellent frozen--tastes fresh when we eat it in January. Tried freezing on the cobs one year, took too much room in the freezer and we weren't impressed with the taste.


----------



## CarolPa (Jul 5, 2014)

CWS, we like the bi-color and Silver Queen best, too, but it's not ready yet.  We still can't even buy any local corn....not for a few more weeks.  We bought ours in the grocery store.  Who knows where it came from.  

Kayelle, we shuck the corn and cook it on the grill.  We like when it gets burn marks on it.  We never eat it right of the ear because of teeth, or in my husband's case, the lack thereof.  I eat it just as it is with no salt or butter.  I like to taste the corn.  DH has started mixing his with ranch dressing.  I tried it and it was pretty good, but I still prefer mine naked.  

As it turned out, we only have 1 leftover ear so someone will eat that today.  Normally, DH will not eat anything that is leftover and frozen, that's why I had the original question.  I think it would be great to use for corn and black bean salsa.  It calls for a can of corn, but I think the leftover grilled corn would be wonderful!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jul 5, 2014)

I don't shuck my corn until it's hot and ready to be eaten.  I either soak the corn in water, and grill it until it's hot, or put 3 pieces in the microwave, and heat for 4 minutes.  The corn is piping hot, with crispy kernals, and full, naked corn flavor.  We just have a platter on the table for putting the empty husks on.  Sometimes I save the husks for making tamales, after they've dried of course.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## taxlady (Jul 5, 2014)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> I don't shuck my corn until it's hot and ready to be eaten.  I either soak the corn in water, and grill it until it's hot, or put 3 pieces in the microwave, and heat for 4 minutes.  The corn is piping hot, with crispy kernals, and full, naked corn flavor.  We just have a platter on the table for putting the empty husks on.  Sometimes I save the husks for making tamales, after they've dried of course.
> 
> Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


Do you leave the silk on or take it off before cooking? I microwaved some corn on the cob and left it all on, as per instructions. Getting the burning hot silk off was a PITA.


----------



## taxlady (Jul 5, 2014)

Addie said:


> Anytime I wonder if I can freeze a certain food, I rack my silly brain and ask myself if I could find the same food in the freezer at my store. And over the years I have found that there are very few foods that can't be frozen. Fresh greens like lettuce are not good when frozen. But corn, on or off the cob can be. So go cook that corn and enjoy the leftovers another day.


I have never seen frozen *cooked* corn at the supermarket.


----------



## Addie (Jul 5, 2014)

taxlady said:


> I have never seen frozen *cooked* corn at the supermarket.



It is blanched before frozen.


----------



## taxlady (Jul 5, 2014)

Addie said:


> It is blanched before frozen.


Yeah, but not cooked.


----------



## CarolPa (Jul 6, 2014)

Another reason for my question is that I had heard that you can blanch the corn, then cut it off and freeze it, but I was not sure that that could be done with it completely cooked.

The reason we husk it before we grill it is because we like the black grill marks on the actual corn kernels.  I have never seen this done when I've been at a cook out or barbque, it's just something DH started doing.


----------



## CWS4322 (Jul 6, 2014)

I only eat the corn we grow--don't know about corn you buy in the store. I start the pot before I walk out to the corn field. The best corn is that you pick and shuck on the way back to the farm house--and the water is ready when you walk in the door.


----------



## CWS4322 (Jul 6, 2014)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> I don't shuck my corn until it's hot and ready to be eaten.  I either soak the corn in water, and grill it until it's hot, or put 3 pieces in the microwave, and heat for 4 minutes.  The corn is piping hot, with crispy kernals, and full, naked corn flavor.  We just have a platter on the table for putting the empty husks on.  Sometimes I save the husks for making tamales, after they've dried of course.
> 
> Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


You obviously are buying your corn, not growing it.


----------



## msmofet (Jul 6, 2014)

I put cubed potatoes in my chicken soup. I used to freeze quarts for later use. But the potatoes got a nasty texture. So I don't freeze it any more.


----------



## Mad Cook (Jul 6, 2014)

taxlady said:


> Yeah, but not cooked.


What puzzles me about frozen corn is that some packages say that the frozen corn kernels MUST be cooked before eating but other packages don't bother. I haven't found any reason for this on the internet.


----------



## Cheryl J (Jul 6, 2014)

I've never hesitated to put a little frozen corn in a bowl, let them thaw, and sprinkle them on salads.  Same with frozen peas.  It hasn't killed any of us yet!


----------



## Cheryl J (Jul 6, 2014)

taxlady said:


> I have never seen frozen *cooked* corn at the supermarket.


 
Trader Joe's has frozen grilled corn.  It's really good, they have those little black char marks on them.  I love them thawed in southwestern salads with chipotle ranch.


----------



## Addie (Jul 6, 2014)

Cheryl J said:


> I've never hesitated to put a little frozen corn in a bowl, let them thaw, and sprinkle them on salads.  Same with frozen peas.  It hasn't killed any of us yet!



As kids, we would pick not quite ripe ears right out of the garden and eat them. I loved the white corn ones. And peas? Same thing. Pull the peas, one at a time from the pod with our teeth. Didn't want to lose even one.


----------



## CarolPa (Jul 7, 2014)

CWS4322 said:


> I only eat the corn we grow--don't know about corn you buy in the store. I start the pot before I walk out to the corn field. The best corn is that you pick and shuck on the way back to the farm house--and the water is ready when you walk in the door.




I'm sure the best thing to do is grow all your own food, but not everyone is in a position to do that.  If I only ate what I grow, I would be very thin, and very very hungry!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jul 7, 2014)

CWS4322 said:


> You obviously are buying your corn, not growing it.



Gotta have land to grow corn.  Since corn isn't that nutritious, and is not really that good for a diabetic, it's a once in a while treat, and won't be taking up any of my precious garden space.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## CWS4322 (Jul 7, 2014)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> Gotta have land to grow corn.  Since corn isn't that nutritious, and is not really that good for a diabetic, it's a once in a while treat, and won't be taking up any of my precious garden space.
> 
> Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


Corn and potatoes do take up a lot of real estate. We grow potatoes because we have the room (and I still get a kick out of digging potatoes to discover how many the plant has produced). We grow corn because we can. I think we planted 6-8 100 ft. rows this year. We usually process 3-4 garden trailers around the end of August/beginning of September.  If buying sweet corn at a roadside stand, it is best to buy it in the morning. The corn is usually picked first thing in the morning. The longer it sits, the starchier it gets.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jul 7, 2014)

CWS4322 said:


> Corn and potatoes do take up a lot of real estate. We grow potatoes because we have the room (and I still get a kick out of digging potatoes to discover how many the plant has produced). We grow corn because we can. I think we planted 6-8 100 ft. rows this year. We usually process 3-4 garden trailers around the end of August/beginning of September.  If buying sweet corn at a roadside stand, it is best to buy it in the morning. The corn is usually picked first thing in the morning. The longer it sits, the starchier it gets.



There are newer varieties that stay sweet much longer, since most people aren't in a position to grow their own.


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 7, 2014)

Newer corn strains have been bred to have a lot more sugar.  Since the sugar to starch conversion cannot be stopped, more sugar means it will taste sweet longer.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jul 7, 2014)

Andy M. said:


> Newer corn strains have been bred to have a lot more sugar.  Since the sugar to starch conversion cannot be stopped, more sugar means it will taste sweet longer.



But I want my corn to taste like corn, not sugar.  I miss the taste of fresh corn as it was purchased in the 60's and 70's.

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## taxlady (Jul 7, 2014)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> But I want my corn to taste like corn, not sugar.  I miss the taste of fresh corn as it was purchased in the 60's and 70's.
> 
> Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


I agree. The only corn on the cob we get here is super sweet bi-colour corn. I have just quit buying it. We do buy frozen, all yellow corn, but not on the cob.


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 7, 2014)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> But I want my corn to taste like corn, not sugar.  I miss the taste of fresh corn as it was purchased in the 60's and 70's.
> 
> Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North



I'm guessing a cob of corn can be both sweet and taste like corn.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jul 7, 2014)

'Tis true Andy.  If memory serves me right though, the corn of yesteryear had a more complex flavor.  You know the aroma of popcorn, mroe of that flavor was in the corn.  Now, it still tastes like corn, but I taste more sugar than corn flavor.  DW has a huge sweet tooth, and so likes it better.  I like the combination of sweet and savory.  I also really enjoy hominy.

It could be though, that since I'm working from old memory, the romantic notion of yesteryear plays in, and maybe the corn wasn't as good as I think it was.  But then again, maybe I do like it better.  If I could get both varieties, I'd certainly make a fresh taste comparison.  I do absolutely know that we got fruit in our markets that were completely ripe, sweet, so juicy, and far, far better than what's available in our supermarkets today.  Also, tomatoes and veggies were purchased locally, as was cheese, dairy, and meat products, including sausages of many kinds.  The food really was better back when I was a child.  The phrase - farm to table, was very close to a reality for everyone around my part of the country.  We may not have had the variety that we have now, but what we did have was better quality.

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 7, 2014)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> 'Tis true Andy.  If memory serves me right though, the corn of yesteryear had a more complex flavor.  You know the aroma of popcorn, mroe of that flavor was in the corn.  Now, it still tastes like corn, but I taste more sugar than corn flavor.  DW has a huge sweet tooth, and so likes it better.  I like the combination of sweet and savory.  I also really enjoy hominy.
> 
> It could be though, that since I'm working from old memory, the romantic notion of yesteryear plays in, and maybe the corn wasn't as good as I think it was.  But then again, maybe I do like it better.  If I could get both varieties, I'd certainly make a fresh taste comparison.  I do absolutely know that we got fruit in our markets that were completely ripe, sweet, so juicy, and far, far better than what's available in our supermarkets today.  Also, tomatoes and veggies were purchased locally, as was cheese, dairy, and meat products, including sausages of many kinds.  The food really was better back when I was a child.  The phrase - farm to table, was very close to a reality for everyone around my part of the country.  We may not have had the variety that we have now, but what we did have was better quality.
> 
> ...



I agree with this.  Food didn't travel as far when we were younger.  I grew up near the Kuner's canning plant, meats came from the butcher, often from ranches I had been to or driven by, wheat from fields that my uncles and grandfather had plowed. Dairy from the local...well dairy from farms I had worked on in the summer.  Odds are, 40 years ago and less I was eating food I had or my family had a hand in the production.  That ended with my generation.


----------



## CWS4322 (Jul 8, 2014)

GotGarlic said:


> There are newer varieties that stay sweet much longer, since most people aren't in a position to grow their own.


I believe that has to do with shipping. The same way that grocery store tomatoes are varieties that can tolerate being shipped. People make choices. Most people chose not to grow their own food. Even a small lot can be used for a garden. In Little Italy in Ottawa, it is not uncommon to see the entire space in front of an apartment building used for tomatoes, beans, etc. instead of a lawn. There is square-foot gardening:

Square foot gardening - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Corn may not be a crop one can grow easily without space, each stalk typically only produces one ear, although some will produce two, it does require garden space and because it is air pollinated, you have to plant it in squares to get pollenation. Then there are raccoons that will find it, as well as deer and other critters, but one can plant other "crops" instead of ornamental annuals. 

My choice is to have a garden. It is a LOT of work, but well worth it. I also opt to plant edible plants (annuals) in my perennial flower beds--not all are edible, but many are--pansies, okra, herbs, egg plant, peppers, onions, garlic mixed in with the perennials.


----------



## Addie (Jul 8, 2014)

There is something about European immigrants that makes them want to plant. Maybe it comes from years of crop failures in their homeland. We see front yards here also with food growing instead of grass or flowers. In the back yards if they are small, you will see the five gallon buckets with plants growing in them. Mostly climbing plants like cukes, tomatoes, etc. Four poles in each bucket. Every inch of available ground is used to grow food. And if there isn't any, they make their own.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jul 8, 2014)

CWS4322 said:


> I believe that has to do with shipping. The same way that grocery store tomatoes are varieties that can tolerate being shipped. People make choices. Most people chose not to grow their own food. Even a small lot can be used for a garden. In Little Italy in Ottawa, it is not uncommon to see the entire space in front of an apartment building used for tomatoes, beans, etc. instead of a lawn. There is square-foot gardening:
> 
> Square foot gardening - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> ...



No one is criticizing your choice to grow practically everything you eat. I just wanted to let you know that modern corn doesn't get starchy quickly like it used to.


----------



## CWS4322 (Jul 8, 2014)

GotGarlic said:


> No one is criticizing your choice to grow practically everything you eat. I just wanted to let you know that modern corn doesn't get starchy quickly like it used to.


That would be a matter of opinion. Since the corn I eat is as fresh as one can get, picked at the optimum time of day, and consumed immediately, I respectfully beg to differ. I find that the corn I am served at friends' or my parents' houses is starchy. And those are modern corn. BTW, we plant modern corn varieties and I won't eat corn that has been held for a day. That's chicken feed. It gets tough and starchy, IMO.


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 8, 2014)

CWS4322 said:


> ... find that the corn I am served at friends' or my parents' houses is starc*hy. And those are modern corn. BTW, we plant modern corn varieties and I won't eat corn that has been held for a day. That's chicken feed. It gets tough and starchy, IMO.*




I think you've answered your own argument.  When corn is picked the sugar in the ear begins turning to starch.  Starchy corn is a function of how long it's been since it was picked.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jul 8, 2014)

CWS4322 said:


> BTW, we plant modern corn varieties and I won't eat corn that has been held for a day. That's chicken feed.



Not sure if you realize it, but this attitude is pretty condescending. Thanks so much for calling what most of us have access to chicken feed.


----------



## Addie (Jul 8, 2014)

GotGarlic said:


> Not sure if you realize it, but this attitude is pretty condescending. Thanks so much for calling what most of us have access to chicken feed.



I didn't think it was condescending at all. She was simply stating that since she grows her own corn, she is able to pick it at its peak. What she chooses to not eat, then goes to her chickens. It is not wasted. Would you rather she toss it in the compost heap? 

CWS is fortunate enough to be able to have a sizeable farm and raise most of her own food. She realizes this option is not available to all of us. I would love to spend just one week on her farm. I too would eat what was available to me at its very peak. Because she has this option, her chickens are very healthy and well fed. Oh how I envy her.


----------



## CWS4322 (Jul 8, 2014)

I don't mean to be condescending. I have experience growing sweet corn. I'm sure there is s/one on DC with more experience, but that person hasn't chimed in. 

List of sweetcorn varieties - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
University of Vermont


When there are 1800-2400 ears of corn in the field, one can be selective about when one picks it and eats it. And, fwiw, if the cobs are too mature because we didn't get around to picking them, those get fed to the chickens, too.


----------



## CWS4322 (Jul 8, 2014)

Addie said:


> I didn't think it was condescending at all. She was simply stating that since she grows her own corn, she is able to pick it at its peak. What she chooses to not eat, then goes to her chickens. It is not wasted. Would you rather she toss it in the compost heap?
> 
> CWS is fortunate enough to be able to have a sizeable farm and raise most of her own food. She realizes this option is not available to all of us. I would love to spend just one week on her farm. I too would eat what was available to me at its very peak. Because she has this option, her chickens are very healthy and well fed. Oh how I envy her.


It is hard work and I'm pretty sure there's an opening for a visitor during the third week of August when we are sick of green beans, tomatoes, corn, etc. If I tossed the corn on the compost heap, the girls would find it (as would the dogs). I might as well feed it to the girls directly. When they are done, I have to go out and collect the cobs so the dogs won't get them.

One year, we made the mistake of having the girls out when we were planting corn. We turned around, and they were following us down the rows, digging up the seeds. 

Myrtle: "What is this--hide the corn game?"
Harriet: "If we dig them all up, do we get a prize?"
Myrtle: "Big chickens have strange ideas for entertainment."
Harriet: "You got to admit, they are more entertaining than reality TV."


----------



## GotGarlic (Jul 12, 2014)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> But I want my corn to taste like corn, not sugar.  I miss the taste of fresh corn as it was purchased in the 60's and 70's.
> 
> Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North



Don't confuse corn sugar with refined white sugar.


----------



## CharlieD (Jul 14, 2014)

GotGarlic said:


> Don't confuse corn sugar with refined white sugar.





I wonder about that. Back in Ukraine/Russia we did not have sweet corn. I think what we had was probably corn used to feed the animals or it's equivalent. I actually missed that corn. It was very, how should I say, meaty, starchy, so to speak. Not sweet but not tart or bitter, just tasted like corn supposed taste, at least for me. My co-worker lives on a farm so he has brought some feed corn for me, but it was kind of small and not very tasty. Poor cows. I missed that taste.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jul 14, 2014)

CharlieD said:


> I wonder about that. Back in Ukraine/Russia we did not have sweet corn. I think what we had was probably corn used to feed the animals or it's equivalent. I actually missed that corn. It was very, how should I say, meaty, starchy, so to speak. Not sweet but not tart or bitter, just tasted like corn supposed taste, at least for me. My co-worker lives on a farm so he has brought some feed corn for me, but it was kind of small and not very tasty. Poor cows. I missed that taste.



There are many different types of corn. I imagine much of the corn grown in the United States wouldn't be suitable in the climate of Ukraine/Russia.

The Story of Corn - History Detective - Many Kinds of Corn


----------



## CharlieD (Jul 14, 2014)

Why not? I think the weather is very similar, at least WI and MN.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Discuss Cooking mobile app


----------



## GotGarlic (Jul 14, 2014)

CharlieD said:


> Why not? I think the weather is very similar, at least WI and MN.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Discuss Cooking mobile app



I guess I thought that since corn originated in Mexico, it needed a more temperate climate, and I see a lot of it in Virginia and North and South Carolina. But evidently during the 20th century, it was bred for the conditions in the Midwest and Minnesota produces a large portion of the U.S. corn crop: Corn production in the United States - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Addie (Jul 14, 2014)

If you go to the Wiki site for corn (see GG reference) further down is a picture of the Corn Palace in South Dakota. Look at the foremost tower and at the middle of it. There is blazoned in corn the Nazi sign. Granted this picture was taken in 1907. Surely they could have found a more recent picture.


----------



## taxlady (Jul 14, 2014)

Addie said:


> If you go to the Wiki site for corn (see GG reference) further down is a picture of the Corn Palace in South Dakota. Look at the foremost tower and at the middle of it. There is blazoned in corn the Nazi sign. Granted this picture was taken in 1907. Surely they could have found a more recent picture.


They only use pix in the public domain or where the owner has given permission, usually with a Creative Commons license that allows its use. They may not have been able to find a more recent one that fit those criteria.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jul 14, 2014)

Addie said:


> If you go to the Wiki site for corn (see GG reference) further down is a picture of the Corn Palace in South Dakota. Look at the foremost tower and at the middle of it. There is blazoned in corn the Nazi sign. Granted this picture was taken in 1907. Surely they could have found a more recent picture.



The swastika has always been a symbol of good luck and family unity.  When the Nazi's adopted it the original meaning was lost.  I have an old cast iron trivet hanging in my kitchen that has a swastika, an oriental rug with them in the borders and an advertisement from a flour company in Buffalo NY that used them in advertisements.  You will also see them on old good luck coins similar to this one.


----------



## Kathleen (Jul 14, 2014)

CharlieD said:


> I wonder about that. Back in Ukraine/Russia we did not have sweet corn. I think what we had was probably corn used to feed the animals or it's equivalent. I actually missed that corn. It was very, how should I say, meaty, starchy, so to speak. Not sweet but not tart or bitter, just tasted like corn supposed taste, at least for me. My co-worker lives on a farm so he has brought some feed corn for me, but it was kind of small and not very tasty. Poor cows. I missed that taste.



Charlie, see if you can get someone to try to grow Hickory Cane corn.  It's very starchy and not very sweet, but it has a bold corn flavor.


----------



## CWS4322 (Jul 14, 2014)

Kathleen said:


> Charlie, see if you can get someone to try to grow Hickory Cane corn.  It's very starchy and not very sweet, but it has a bold corn flavor.


Charlie, I'm in zone 4B/5a. Hickory Cane needs 110-120 days post germination to mature. Not going to grow in MN. Olivia, MN is known for its sweet corn...


----------



## Kathleen (Jul 14, 2014)

CWS4322 said:


> Charlie, I'm in zone 4B/5a. Hickory Cane needs 110-120 days post germination to mature. Not going to grow in MN. Olivia, MN is known for its sweet corn...



Hmmm....IMPORT IT!


----------



## Addie (Jul 15, 2014)

GotGarlic said:


> There are many different types of corn. I imagine much of the corn grown in the United States wouldn't be suitable in the climate of Ukraine/Russia.
> 
> The Story of Corn - History Detective - Many Kinds of Corn



According to your link, it looks like the corn plant is the research food of today replacing the peanut. We are getting as many products and uses from corn as was discovered with the peanut. An interesting read. Recommended.


----------

